# Stuck on C&DE



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I did a search for this, didn't really know what to look for but here goes:

I just bought a used SIR-4040, powered it up and got the Clearing and Deleting everything, may take up to an hour screen. Will it be ok if I go ahead and use that drive to do my upgrade from? I have a fresh drive here, ready to unwrap, prepare, then zipper...

Thanks,
JP


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

jporter12 said:


> I did a search for this, didn't really know what to look for but here goes:
> 
> I just bought a used SIR-4040, powered it up and got the Clearing and Deleting everything, may take up to an hour screen. Will it be ok if I go ahead and use that drive to do my upgrade from? I have a fresh drive here, ready to unwrap, prepare, then zipper...
> 
> ...


Hmm, I wasnt aware you could get into C&D unless you manually force it. i guess it's possible the person who had it before you forced it, and then shut it down. Still, that's an odd way to prepare a tivo for sale. If you let it finish the C&D, and it still works fine, then you should be able to apply the Zipper without issue.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

That's what I figured, but it's taking an awful long time! I'm impatient! Main thing I'm worried about is that it was obviously interrupted in a C&DE, I just hope it makes it through that! Otherwise, I guess I could buy the image CD.....


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, thanks for the speedy reply rbautch!


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Gave up, bought an Instantcake image for the 4040, loaded that on the new 160GB drive with the zipper. All is well, other than networking is broken again on the other TiVo, from when I setup netperf. 

As for activating the TiVo with my existing card, I just got a bit demanding, saying I know they can activate it without me spending $20 for a new card, and about 3-5 minutes after being on hold, the rep came back and said OK. 

Thanks to TiVo community for all that I have learned about this stuff!


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, the original drive was stuck on the C&DE screen for about an hour and a half, that's what I meant about giving up.


----------

